# PRIMER ENCUENTRO OFICIAL DE FORISTAS PERUANOS !!!



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué tal? Estuve hablando con la señora moderadora de incascrapers y se me ocurrió la idea de que, como somos ya varios foristas, hagamos una reunión,. En otros foros ya se han hecho estos eventos, asi que creo que ya nos toca, a ver quién pone la fecha, ojo, no tiene que ser ni esta semana ni este mes, solo acordemos una fecha en donde todos los foristas tengamos tiempo.

:grouphug:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cual señora oye petizo !!!!

bueno si, ME PARECE UNA SUPER IDEOTA !!!!!!!!!!!!

QUE OPINAN MUCHACHOS, HAY QUE IR PULIENDO DETALLES CON EL PASO DE LOS DIAS

YO PROPONGO PARA ESTE AGOSTO, MES DE VACACIONES UNIVERSITARIAS, O EN TODO CASO A FINES DE DICIEMBRE O EN ENERO DEL 2006 !!!!!

OPINIONES !!!???


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jejeje que pena que no soy peruano y ademas estoy lejos, pero me hubiese gustado ir.. no importa! después me cuentan! xDD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no interesa que seas de shile y vivas lejos, simplemente agarra maletas y ven por aqui !

imaginan un chilenito en medio de una avalancha de foristas peruanos???? seria interesante !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena idea, y donde seria el tono? o mejor dicho el encuentro.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué tal? Estuve hablando con *la señora moderadora de incascrapers * y se me ocurrió la idea de que, como somos ya varios foristas, hagamos una reunión,. En otros foros ya se han hecho estos eventos, asi que creo que ya nos toca, a ver quién pone la fecha, ojo, no tiene que ser ni esta semana ni este mes, solo acordemos una fecha en donde todos los foristas tengamos tiempo.
> 
> :grouphug:


jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjaja

aparte me pregunto como se hace un theard para ponerlo en stiky???.... quisiera poner un theard en stiky sobre los banners peruanas...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ahhh!!! te vacilas tu de mi, no cuycito !!??? hahahaha !!!!

"ley de hielo"


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ya pues miss moderadora dime como hago para poner un theard en stiky


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

eso es un poder solo de los moderadores...........mas bien puedo hacer que tu thread sea sticky, y de paso convertirte en cuy guisado.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

acabo de poner un theard de banner peruanos no se si lo podrian poner en Stiky


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

y porque quieres que sea sticky


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo pido que en los siguientes videos que suba se le haga sticky, porque los videos se pueden descargar un huevo de veces y la mayoría pasa al olvido y desparace cuando solo tuvieron 30 descargas teniendo como máximo 1000, aparte de que subo todas las propagandas, programas, etc en el mismo lugar.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se suele hacer sticky un thread cuando es realmente interesante, o en su defecto que tenga que ver con el nombre de la pagina................tampoco cualquier cosa pues muchachos, sino todos los topicos del foro peruano seran stickys, asi no es


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

osea debes poner Videos propagandas oficiales o algo asi


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buuu!!!! apanado!!!! JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> y porque quieres que sea sticky


Bueno quiero que sea Stiky por que varios banners quedan en el olvido y varios que he posteado de esos theards banners a salido en la parte de arriba ademas para tenerlo ordenado todo ya px Sky peru me mate bastante tiempo recopilando varios Banners ademas es algo de banner general osea se pueden hacer de varias ciudades y no solo como el de Wow esplendor de la ciudad de Los Reyes que esta en Stiky este theard amplia varias ciudades peruanas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cuando se dividan los foros podrías agregar más stickys supongo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

obvio, cada subforo puede tener un limitado numero de stickys, tampoco llenarlos de ellos, 


OK, sigan con el tema de este thread pues, esto se trata del primer encuentro de foristas peruanos, no de sticky threads !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ademas me parece que mi Theard de banners como que tambien merece estar en Stiky....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ok, continua el tema en tu thread de banners, este es solo para el tema concerniente


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Qué tal? Estuve hablando con *la señora moderadora de incascrapers* y se me ocurrió la idea de que, como somos ya varios foristas, hagamos una reunión,. En otros foros ya se han hecho estos eventos, asi que creo que ya nos toca, a ver quién pone la fecha, ojo, no tiene que ser ni esta semana ni este mes, solo acordemos *una fecha en donde todos los foristas tengamos tiempo.*
> 
> :grouphug:


haver lo divido por dos partes osea la de negros

1° Jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajjajajajajajja

2° la mayoria tiene tiempo en diciembre o en julio creo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha ! otra vez te vacilas de mi, bicho !!!! hahahahah !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, ya que nadie esta hablando del encuentro, yo seguire con el tema. Viajo a Lima en Enero. Si no es en Enero me la perderé, lastima.

En fin, de todos modos estaré reuniendome con Juan en Enero y viajare a Trujillo con el por un fin de semana para reunirnos con mi clon, SkyPeru.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

quien mas se apunta????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

y que van hacer un tono? si se hace en trujillo de seguro Skyperu va organizar una fiesta de ambiente =P


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No es un tono, bueno, puede ser. Pero seria en Lima, obviamente, quizas la segunda semana de Enero. Se apuntan?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Pucha pero un tono, si no se apuntan Solange, Vane De Rosas o Claudia, va a parecer una fiesta de ambiente... pluma pluma gay JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Jajaja me imaginaría ahí hablando con todos.. eso sí no se nada de peruanismos! xDD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Pucha pero un tono, si no se apuntan Solange, Vane De Rosas o Claudia, va a parecer una fiesta de ambiente... pluma pluma gay JAJAJAJAJA


seeee


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Veré si puedo ir, en una de esas estoy en Perú cuando se juntan.. xDD

P.D: No creo que pueda ir!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En serio si suena chevere hacer una reuna con la gentita de Incascrapers, pero si no se apunta la gente no pasa nada.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si va estar medio monce si no casi nadie... propongo una chupeta...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Chupeta? esteeee..... tu eres menor de edad oe jajajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

todo lo que se aprende en lima en especial en los quinses


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajajajaja kay: :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> todo lo que se aprende en lima en especial en los quinses


y ortografia no es una de ellas..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> y ortografia no es una de ellas..


buhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no mentira....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

total, no sean floro pues, opinen y analicen sus alternativas y posibles fechas !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

y?? se murieron o que????


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> y que van hacer un tono? si se hace en trujillo de seguro Skyperu va organizar una fiesta de ambiente =P


Sé directo y pregúntale a skyperu si puedes ir a la fiesta :dance2:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, en Enero! Yo estare en Lima en esa fecha.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entonces, todos votan por enero.
Enero a la 1, enero a las dos y enero a las 3, queda, nos vemos en enero.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En donde? Yo propongo que todos nos encontremos en el Parque Kennedy, el lugar mas centrico. Que dicen?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Puede ser, ademas que es tranquilo y bonito.. ojala y logremos estar buen numero.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

suena bacan...........ojala pueda estar en Lima durante esos dias. Pero no se olviden de contarnos lo q suceda, incluyendo esas orgias q estan planeando.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> solo si viene como cuy guisado *para comerlo * !!!





skyperu34 said:


> feo???? tas loco *tiene que sonarte rico, oler rico y saber rico !!!!! sino no esta invitado * hahahaha !


Bueno el especialista en orgias es Sky peru miren lo que me propuso la otra ves... Pederasta :jk:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todos deberíamos ir a Hooters en enero jejeje....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pero Hooters no es lo que piensan, es un restaurant-bar con mujeres vestidas de porristas. No es un boite.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya ps por eso, yo propongo ir a tomar, porque no hay muchas chicas y somos una mancha de patas realmente, la voz sería que nuestras 3 foristas se apunten pero bueno depende de ellas.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Filter said:


> Ya ps por eso, yo propongo ir a tomar, porque no hay muchas chicas y somos una mancha de patas realmente, la voz sería que nuestras 3 foristas se apunten pero bueno depende de ellas.


eh? porque no hay chicas, propones ir a chupar.......y si hay
chicas que propones ??...............


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

KW said:


> eh? porque no hay chicas, propones ir a chupar.......y si hay
> chicas que propones ??...............


La gente creo que no entiende lo que quiero decir..... si hay chicas se puede ir de juerga o loquesea. Pero si somos puros hombres, más chevere sería salir a tomar a algún bar como Hooters....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> La gente creo que no entiende lo que quiero decir..... si hay chicas se puede ir de juerga o loquesea. Pero si somos puros hombres, más chevere sería salir a tomar a algún bar como Hooters....


y si vamos con skyperu? :jk:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EYYYYYYYYYYYYY CHICOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS UNA SE VA UNOS DÍAS Y SE ENCUENTRA CON ESTAS COSASSSSSSSSSS...

YO TOY DE ACUERDO EN ENERO Y NO TOY DE ACUERDO CON HOOTERS. 
DE ACUERDO CON EL PARQUE KENNEDY PERO NO DE ACUERDO CON NADA DE CHICOS GAYS.

EL MOREDADOR ESTRELLA Y EL CHICO LIQUID POR FAVOR MODERENSE YA!!!!

DIGAN LA HORA Y PORQUE NO NOS VAMOS DE AHI A UNA PEÑA Y LA PASAMOS MOSTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yee Vane se apunta! ya no vamos a Hooters ps, un tono de ley!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> EYYYYYYYYYYYYY CHICOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS UNA SE VA UNOS DÍAS Y SE ENCUENTRA CON ESTAS COSASSSSSSSSSS...
> 
> YO TOY DE ACUERDO EN ENERO Y NO TOY DE ACUERDO CON HOOTERS.
> DE ACUERDO CON EL PARQUE KENNEDY PERO NO DE ACUERDO CON NADA DE *CHICOS GAYS.*
> ...


estoy complentamente de acuerdo contigo... que mal por dios... Nunca he ido a una peña dicen que en el norte las peñas no son con musica limeña criolla sino con musica de armonia 10 osea pura cumbia


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jajajaja que pendeivix como cambias lo que puso Vane.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no es que ellos simepre le entran a la mariconada........................ ya se lo que me van a decir CONCHUDO plop


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Oye que mr liquiddreams se ha liberado de todo prejuicio!!!! bien el chibolo y por favor Bajopontino, ya sabes las mañas que ha aprendido este chico... yo sé perfectamente que no te gusta sky jajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bien Skyperu y bajopontino juntos en un arbol agarrando uiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

no seas grosero liquid


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sale y vale, pues alli nos vidrios...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

me apunto!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*PRIMER ENCUENTRO *








*DE  
FORISTAS PERUANOS 2006*​
FECHA:








POR DEFINIRSE!

LUGAR:









EN LA

















LOS ESPERAMOS! :cheers:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buena referencia, vayamos definiendo fecha, yo por ahora nose que dia podria !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ummm que sea un sabado


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

cuidado , no vayan a pasarle la voz a un brichero de por ahi, pero si quieren háganlo, ya están bien grandecitos para hacer lo que quieran


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Brichero, pero esos atacan a las gringas o turistas, noso somo peruchos, o quisiste referirte a los fletes que rondan el parque...


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

ja ja esta bacan ........ojala asistan muchos foristas


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Brichero, pero esos atacan a las gringas o turistas, noso somo peruchos, o quisiste referirte a los fletes que rondan el parque...


que es flete?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> que es flete?


para tu edad, flete = pedo

eres muy niño para entenderlo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

osea que cojudo bajopontino como va decir los pedos que rondan el parque plop


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no sé por qué pero me late que a ti en un par de años te va a gustar sentir pedos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> no sé por qué pero me late que a ti en un par de años te va a gustar sentir pedos


eteee whattt sentir pedos... :sleepy: nunca en mi vida habia escuchado esa frase


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> eteee whattt sentir pedos... :sleepy: nunca en mi vida habia escuchado esa frase


dale tiempo al tiempo y luego la vas a captar


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> dale tiempo al tiempo y luego la vas a captar


este cambiando al tema principal... propongo un dia sabado... juan es cierto que cuando se encontraron tu Jblock y la sexi trujillo hubo orgia???


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> este cambiando al tema principal... propongo un dia sabado... juan es cierto que cuando se encontraron tu Jblock y la sexi trujillo hubo orgia???


quién te lo contó? te habrán visto la cara de we...na gente porque yo no conozco a tu musa, que diga, al moderador


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> este cambiando al tema principal... propongo un dia sabado... juan es cierto que cuando se encontraron tu Jblock y la sexi trujillo hubo orgia???


Ya quisieras, asi imaginarte a tu adorado SkyPeru en accion. No queria decirtelo pero se nota tu atraccion hacia el!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ya quisieras, asi imaginarte a tu adorado SkyPeru en accion. No queria decirtelo pero se nota tu atraccion hacia el!


que si mucho ou nou se nota mucho que van a decir toda la gente van a creer que soy J gay... uyy que roche jeje mentira...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> que si mucho ou nou se nota mucho que van a decir toda la gente van a creer que soy J gay... uyy que roche jeje mentira...


pero todos ya se han dado cuenta que eres cabrito, pero normal pues, no hay paltas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> que si mucho ou nou se nota mucho que van a decir toda la gente van a creer que soy J gay... uyy que roche jeje mentira...


que es J gay? Jejejejeje


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

ja hja ja ja ja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me parece mostro (no lo de los cabros que manera de tratarse de flojos todos uds. ya estoy dudando sinceramente de sus inclinaciones que bárbaros!!!!.)

Me parece chévere que sea un sábado que sea el 21 q


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Perdon, que sea el 21 que es mi cumpleaños jajajajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Perdon, que sea el 21 que es mi cumpleaños jajajajajaja


Y se puede saber cuantos cumples?


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me parece mostro (no lo de los cabros que manera de tratarse de flojos todos uds. ya estoy dudando sinceramente de sus inclinaciones que bárbaros!!!!.)
> 
> Me parece chévere que sea un sábado que sea el 21 q



Tu puedes ir tranquila nomas, con tanto cabrito junto, no hay problema.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Soy chibolita!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajajajaaja
Tengo 30 añitos...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, eres la primera mujer madura (base 3) que dice su edad como si nada !!!! me parecio bien eso !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Se agradece el piropo sky!!!!!! smuashhhh


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Perdon, que sea el 21 que es mi cumpleaños jajajajajaja


yap, pero igual te vamos a apanar :bleh:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

eyyyyyy juan!!!!! te voy a acusar con mi moredaror favorito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jajajajajajajajaajajajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me parece mostro (*no lo de los cabros que manera de tratarse de flojos* todos uds. ya estoy dudando sinceramente de sus inclinaciones que bárbaros!!!!.)
> 
> Me parece chévere que sea un sábado que sea el 21 q


No debiste ser tan agresiva, el pobre cuy se debe haber ido por eso :no:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

AHORA ES MI CULPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NO PUEDE SERRRR Y YO QUE HICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OYE Y SI SE FUE NO?? Q COSAS, SEGURO QUE NOS ESTA LEYENDO TODO LO QUE ESCRIBIMOS Y SE VACILA CON TODAS LAS COSAS Q ESTAMOS ESCRIBIENDO.

PARA TU INFORMACIÓN SOBRE MIS COMENTARIOS SOBRE EL CHICO CUY LEA POR FAVOR EL FAMOSO THREAD "QUE PIENSAN DE MI" EN DONDE CLARAMENTE EXPUSE MIS PENSAMIENTOS SOBRE EL CHIBOLO

THE END


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Y A TODO ESTO... NO TE GUSTAN LAS MUJERES AGRESIVAS???????? HMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Y A TODO ESTO... NO TE GUSTAN LAS MUJERES AGRESIVAS???????? HMMMMM!!!!!


no lo sé....te consideras agresiva? :naughty:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajajajajajaja, soy la figura mas representativa de la paz y la armonía... recuerda soy el Zen!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

entonces no


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan mejor porque no se piden su msn para que continuen su conversacion de repente pasa algo, jeje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por favor bajopontino, estabamos solo bromeando... lo q pasa es q soy la mujer que mas postea segùn veo y me divierte bromear con uds.

En todo caso si alguien quiere mi msn me avisa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo tambien bromeaba jejeje, no te exaltes nena.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo tambien bromeaba jejeje, no te exaltes nena.


 :bash: jajajajajajjajajajajaja

Ya no te quiero !!!!!! :sleepy:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Por favor bajopontino, estabamos solo bromeando... lo q pasa es q soy la mujer que mas postea segùn veo y me divierte bromear con uds.
> 
> *En todo caso si alguien quiere mi msn me avisa*.



yo quiero tu msn, el mio es [email protected]

agregame, sino te baneo, hahaha !!! :jk:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> yo quiero tu msn, el mio es [email protected]
> 
> agregame, sino te baneo, hahaha !!! :jk:


Ya ta ante tal advertencia me doy prisa pues


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> yo quiero tu msn, el mio es [email protected]
> 
> agregame, sino te baneo, hahaha !!! :jk:


Asu, que rudo eres…


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ya pues rimense, no me malogres el plan.........hehehe !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

este pienso en ves de borrar el Maju debiste borrar este theard que ha mi parecerno va llevar nada ademas hasta enero falta bastante


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

asuuu liquidDreams andas de visita!!!!!!!!!!!! como te va???? q tal los estudios??' muy abandonados por culpa de este foro????

A propo Bajopontino tranquilo, yo solo dije que el que querìa mi msn se lo daba sin problemas, estamos entre paisanos pes!!! si quieres agregame tambièn.

chaufa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> asuuu liquidDreams andas de visita!!!!!!!!!!!! como te va???? q tal los estudios??' muy abandonados por culpa de este foro????
> 
> A propo Bajopontino tranquilo, yo solo dije que el que querìa mi msn se lo daba sin problemas, estamos entre paisanos pes!!! si quieres agregame tambièn.
> 
> chaufa


uyy vane te extrañeeeeeeeee la mas activa de incascrapers


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> uyy vane te extrañeeeeeeeee la mas activa de incascrapers


 :kiss:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahaha ! que aventada la vane !


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

fácil está celoso jejejeje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pucha una da un beso y salen los celos enseguida


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahahaha !!!! para que veas que en este foro ya eres bastante estimada !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ´si vane skyperuciana es muy celosa.... en fin *ojala que algun dia te conosca y me lleves a larcomar* solo he ido una ves y me parecio un lugar recontra chevere...


Que lindo niño...jeje


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> hahaha ! que aventada la vane !


estas picon :bleh:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> estas picon :bleh:



ah si???? solo yo seguro !!!???


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pucha una da un beso y salen los celos enseguida


´si vane skyperuciana es muy celosa.... en fin ojala que algun dia te conosca y me lleves a larcomar solo he ido una ves y me parecio un lugar recontra chevere...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Anotado, Larcomar con LiquidDreams, bueno pero tu pagas ah!!!!! jajajajajajajaaja


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Parece que los muchachos no hablan muy seguido con mujeres, 
se ponen todos medios nerviosos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

KW said:


> Parece que los muchachos no hablan muy seguido con mujeres,
> se ponen todos medios nerviosos.


 :hilarious :dunno:


----------

